# Tribal Wars



## Sparrahawk (Jun 8, 2006)

I was looking for a free online game similar to inselkampf and came across:

*tribalwars.net*

I've only just signed up but it looks pretty good. There are screen shots you can have a look at before signing up so you can get a feel for the game first and when you activate your account you get a quick tutorial that covers all the basics.

If anyone joins then i'll post my village co-ordinates in this thread. It would be great if some of you signed up too, we could finally have a chronicles alliance.


----------



## Snowdog (Jun 18, 2006)

Just had a look at this and the game mechanics seem pretty similar to IK, except that there're no oceans of course. Since I'm new to IK and haven't got bored with it yet I'll leave this for a bit. From what I've seen, a lot of people seem to get fed up with IK after a few months. If that happens to me as well, I'll probably have another look at this then.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 12, 2020)

I started playing TW around the time this thread began, played for a year or so,then quit for 5-6 years, then again played for a year or so & quit again. Now and then I dip back into it, though I much prefer the speed versions of the game.

Does anyone else here play?


----------

